# Pokemon Rumble Club



## lolpokemon (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey everybody welcome to the Pokemon Rumble Club. Here we can talk and help each other on their Pokemon Rumble game. 

Rules

1. Have Fun
2. No Cussing
3. Follow the Rules


Have Fun!


----------

